

Just launched my new site: webmapp.com - webmapp
http://www.webmapp.com
social news with a local focus
======
alex_c
I can't find any content in my area (Toronto).

The site also feels too slow to use regularly.

But first and foremost, a simple sentence explaining the purpose of the
website would do wonders for usability.

------
aaroneous
Congrats on launching your site! Now my thoughts...

1\. You have no content and presumably just launched, but yet the browsing
experience was obnoxiously slow. Why?

And

2\. I don't get it. Why are you using user submitted news for geographical
locations? What value does this offer over going to the website for a local
paper? Why would you rely on user submitted news for something that could
seemingly easily be aggregated?

I'd like to strongly echo what the other two posters said - why do I want to
use this site? I clicked around, and really couldn't get much of a feel for
where you're adding value.

------
webmapp
it's a social news site with a very local focus.

alex_c - all the content is user submitted and it's only been up a few hours
so check back later... ?

~~~
alex_c
That's cool - that's why I said a short sentence describing the site would be
great. I didn't know whether the content was supposed to be user-submitted, or
aggregated, or local to the UK, etc.

------
epi0Bauqu
What is it?

